# Much Loved Christmas Carols



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

I love Christmas, the songs, the atmosphere and everything that goes with it. Feel free to add your favorite Christmas songs, but please, *only* Christmas Songs.
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 29, 2021)

@Aunt Bea   Amazing....My favorite also. Here is another version.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2021)

My favorite Xmas Carols are anything written by British choral composer, John Rutter love his carols,talented man. I own 4 of his CDS Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (Nov 29, 2021)

I have been listening to The Tractors "The Big Night" cd of Christmas songs.  Love the "Boogie Woogie Santa Claus" song.  A neat change to the regular ones.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


>


Wow, @Pinky ... goose bumps!  What a voice!  

Here's one of my faves:


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)

terry123 said:


> I have been listening to The Tractors "The Big Night" cd of Christmas songs.  Love the "Boogie Woogie Santa Claus" song.  A neat change to the regular ones.


A real toe tapper!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 29, 2021)

Aled Jones when he was a young boy singing O Holy Night (I'm never able to post a photo or share a you-tube video).


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Aled Jones when he was a young boy singing O Holy Night (I'm never able to post a photo or share a you-tube video).


----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> My favorite Xmas Carols are anything written by British choral composer, John Rutter love his carols,talented man. I own 4 of his CDS Sue


Love his music too!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 30, 2021)

Shero said:


>


Thanks Shero!


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Jace (Nov 30, 2021)

Silent Night..always "makes me tear-up".


----------



## Shero (Nov 30, 2021)

Jace said:


> Silent Night..always "makes me tear-up".


One of my favorites too


----------



## Llynn (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Della (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

This Christmas ballad is believed to date back to the 15th century. Unlike many other carols that reference the gospels of Luke or Matthew, this story takes place sometime in between as Mary and Joseph journey to Bethlehem. It is one of the few depictions of Joseph struggling to accept Mary’s pregnancy, evidenced through lyrics such as “O then bespoke Joseph/ With words so unkind,/ Let him pluck thee a cherry/That brought thee with child.” The song was made popular again by Joan Baez’s rendition in 1961.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

this brought me to tears

Very moving!


----------



## Shero (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 3, 2021)

Shero said:


>



Remember my mom saying this song was so important to her when my dad was away during the War in 1943.
Her favorite was Bing singing the song.


----------



## Shero (Dec 3, 2021)

In memory of your Mom:


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 3, 2021)

Our oldest child passed away in January of this year, his favorite was this one.
We miss him so much and it will be hard to get in the spirit of the season.
We'll put on a 'face' and pretend, but it is our first Christmas without him.


----------



## Shero (Dec 3, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> Our oldest child passed away in January of this year, his favorite was this one.
> We miss him so much and it will be hard to get in the spirit of the season.
> We'll put on a 'face' and pretend, but it is our first Christmas without him.



I am so very sorry Feelslikefar. It will not be easy but know this, the Angels are looking after him for you.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 3, 2021)

One more.


----------



## Shero (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 3, 2021)

@Shero Thank You.
It helps when we remember what the season is about.

Hope.

Always Hope that the Christmas Spirit will last just a little bit longer.


----------



## Shero (Dec 3, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> @Shero Thank You.
> It helps when we remember what the season is about.
> 
> Hope.
> ...


You are so welcome


----------



## Shero (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 6, 2021)

Llynn said:


>


Back in the sixties when the CND or Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament held rallies and marches, that particular carol got the makeover treatment: 
God rest ye Geri mental men, rest easy in your bed.                                     (Geri, short for geriatric.)
Remember that the British Bomb is flying overhead,
to go and kill The Russians when the rest of us are dead.
Oh tidings of comfort and joy, oh tidings of comfort and joy.

It gets rather vulgar from then on, something which drunken students revelled in.


----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Back in the sixties when the CND or Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament held rallies and marches, that particular carol got the makeover treatment:
> God rest ye Geri mental men, rest easy in your bed.                                     (Geri, short for geriatric.)
> Remember that the British Bomb is flying overhead,
> to go and kill The Russians when the rest of us are dead.
> ...


.


Keep it Christmassy please - nothing political merci beaucoup!!
.


----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)

In France we open our presents and celebrate on Christmas Eve. In our home we sang this:


----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

One of my favorites – Candlelight Carol by John Rutter


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 8, 2021)

This one's rather haunting.....but beautiful


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)

This is an unusual one, but so nice to see the races enjoying each other like this.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 18, 2021)

I love them all 
We usually go to Chester Cathedral to listen to the carol service, but thanks to covid we're giving it a miss, it could even be cancelled already.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Dec 19, 2021)

A tribute to a beautiful man and angelic singer.
Repose en paix Carlos Marin.

.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2021)

Silent Night is nice
Not my favorite, but Groban kicks it up a notch


----------

